# Time to replace a steering rack



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi all. For those lucky few who have had their steering racks replaced on their Cruze :blush:, how long did it take you for your service to be completed? Mine is going over a week now. My spare car, a 1997 Toyota Land cruiser just lost its brakes so i would like my car back soon so i can fix that one!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The actual time to replace the rack, including toe in adjustment, is two hours..........something fishy going on here.

Rob


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

OP, is the dealership sitting around waiting on parts? Is this a warranty repair? I once knew a dealership service department that had really bad cash flow issues and they didn't have parts in stock (not that the steering rack would be a stocked part), and were juggling needs against cash flow.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> OP, is the dealership sitting around waiting on parts? Is this a warranty repair? I once knew a dealership service department that had really bad cash flow issues and they didn't have parts in stock (not that the steering rack would be a stocked part), and were juggling needs against cash flow.



Im not sure if they have the parts in by now. I feel they should because its been quite a long time. I'm going to call them now to see whats going on. Thank you very much for your responses!


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

well i just called the dealership. they dont have the parts in they will tomorrow. Hmmm....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Today is Sunday and outside of Christmas very few deliveries are made on Sundays.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

My response was based on part in stock.

Because both holidays fell in the middle of each week all parts deliveries (everyone, not just G.M.) are disrupted.....truth be told, over a two week period you are only working with six warehouse operation and delivery days.

So, I would be easy on your dealer for now.

Rob


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Toothless,
How many miles you got on your Cruze? Did they give you a reason why you would need a steering rack? That sounds like an unlikely thing to go bad. Hope it doesn't prove to be a common problem.... I bet it aint cheap!


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

cruze01 said:


> Toothless,
> How many miles you got on your Cruze? Did they give you a reason why you would need a steering rack? That sounds like an unlikely thing to go bad. Hope it doesn't prove to be a common problem.... I bet it aint cheap!


I have around 11,000 miles on my 2013 Cruze. They are replacing my power steering rack because it is doing that notchy thing everyone is complaining about. MIne was so bad that it would lose power steering at around 20mph on a occasional basis. THey are also replacing my e-brake because the cable was too stretched or something from the last time i brought it in to get serviced.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

Robby said:


> My response was based on part in stock.
> 
> Because both holidays fell in the middle of each week all parts deliveries (everyone, not just G.M.) are disrupted.....truth be told, over a two week period you are only working with six warehouse operation and delivery days.
> 
> ...


They told me when i brought it in that they had the parts to fix it because a lot of the cruzes were coming in with the same problem i was having


----------



## *tim* (Aug 7, 2013)

my 14 cruze with less then 1000 miles is getting a new rack also. the dealership told me they would call me when they got the part in and if i dropped it off in the morning they would bring it to my work by the end of the day


----------



## earthgirl (Dec 26, 2013)

This steering problem has me worried. How many people are having this issue?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

earthgirl said:


> This steering problem has me worried. How many people are having this issue?


I would not worry about this issue unless you are experiencing it. My car had the steering become notchy during a trip at around 17,000 miles, once I put another 600+ miles on the car it did not continue to misbehave. I have 37,000+ miles on my car now & have had no further issues.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

earthgirl said:


> This steering problem has me worried. How many people are having this issue?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


My first steering rack (last year) got much, much worse with time to the point it would freeze, then jerk the car when it finally responded.

The new one is much, much more discrete - I wouldn't notice it if it hadn't happened before, but it's back again.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine has done the notchy thing for over 20K miles but hasn't gotten any worse or better. I decided to just live with it since it really didn't seem like an issue to me.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

The Pontiac g-6 had the steering rack problem for some years and the replacement parts wore out within months. There is a whole message board somewhere dedicated to the problem. Hope this doesn't become a problem for the Cruze too.


----------



## *tim* (Aug 7, 2013)

well i got my new rack put on today. the dealer was great about it all and said that they had three other cruzes this month to do the same thing and to call em back if we had any future problems with it. havent really drove it enough to tell if its fixed or not though.


----------



## hydrasport (Jul 15, 2012)

What did you do or say to convince your dealer to replace the steering rack. I know what the complaint with the steering system is, and I am having the same issue on my car. My dealer just states that GM has no recall or tsb on the repair.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> OP, is the dealership sitting around waiting on parts? Is this a warranty repair? I once knew a dealership service department that had really bad cash flow issues and they didn't have parts in stock (not that the steering rack would be a stocked part), and were juggling needs against cash flow.


did you get rid of your cruze?


----------



## *tim* (Aug 7, 2013)

hydrasport said:


> What did you do or say to convince your dealer to replace the steering rack. I know what the complaint with the steering system is, and I am having the same issue on my car. My dealer just states that GM has no recall or tsb on the repair.


i didnt really have to say much just took the tech on a test drive and told him to try and get the car to drive straight and he couldnt even after checking alignment. i have bought several cars and trucks from the same dealer and have never had a problem getting them to fix something


----------

